# Hunt trade



## Richard Hoover (Feb 22, 2011)

I have hunted rifle most of my life and am now getting into archery. I would like to hunt wild pig or deer, if anyone has pig or deer that I can hunt I have well over 60 turkeys on my property.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Richard.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Richard Hoover (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. So is there anybody near vacaville ca that wants to harvest a turkey or 3 with a bow??


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Richard Hoover (Feb 22, 2011)

*Turkey hunt*

It's seems nobody on here hunts or just live far from Vacaville. I got into bow hunting and want to see if anybody wants to come take a few turkey. I have 35 acres.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Richard Hoover said:


> It's seems nobody on here hunts or just live far from Vacaville. I got into bow hunting and want to see if anybody wants to come take a few turkey. I have 35 acres.


You should ask in the Swap Hunt section of ArcheryTalk.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=51


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Richard Hoover (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks so anybody around Vacaville ca??


----------

